# Questions To Ask Breeders



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are a couple of websites on what to ask a breeder and what to look for in a breeder:
- Good Breeder Check List
- How To Buy A Puppy
- How to Identify A Good Dog Breeder
- What is a Responsible Breeder
- Buying a Puppy?

Do NOT buy from someone that is on either of these lists! Broker List Puppymill List

Here is the list of questions that I've been asking breeders:


> • How long have they been breeding Maltese?
> • What breeds do you have?
> 
> • How old are the puppies when they get to go to their new homes?
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wonder if Joe could permanently pin your post to the top of this section? It's an excellent summary of all the information that has been posted here over the months, Kristi. It would be helpful for a potential buyer to be able to get this information without having to read through 6 months of postings.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I thought it would be easier to just do a thread on it then to keep PMing it to people.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow I sure didn't know I had a puppy mill with in 10 miles where I lived at. I was glad to find that out. Thanks so much for the all the good info had no clue there was one that close to home.
I found all the info very helpful an truethful on what to look for in buying a maltese.
Teaco


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Found another article: I Just Want A Pet

A couple other things you should keep in mind:
-  Why is there a 12-week-old rule about selling a Maltese puppy?
- The Myth About Teacup Maltese
- Teacup Maltese


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

LadysMom's response from another thread:


> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 28 2005, 01:34 PM
> *I'd suggest reading what the US Humane Society has to say about buying a puppy through a newspaper ad.
> 
> http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_adoption_info...buying_a_puppy/
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW!








Thanks for this list. I printed everything out.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Since I got Toby, I have been putting together a 3 ring binder that includes all three dogs' medical information as well as general dog information. Recently, I was helping a friend with the purchase of her new puppy and I gave her my list of questions. She found them very helpful and even the breeder was surprised at the thoroughness of the list. I have taken out some of the repeated questions, but here are a few that she found helpful...

*Do you have the parents on site? Can I see them? What are the good and bad points of the parents? What titles to they have? Do you actively show the dogs? 

*How old are your dogs (puppies & parents)?

*How many litters do you have a year? How many litters have each of these parents had? 

*What kind of congenital defects are present in this breed? What steps are you taking to decrease these defects? Have the parents been tested for congenital defects? Do you do bile acid testing? Have the male puppies’ testicles dropped?

*Where are the puppies being raised? How have you socialized them?

*Are the puppies litter box, wee wee pad or outside trained?

*Do they have shot records? Are they documented? Can you provide me with veterinary documentation? Have the puppy’s dew claws been removed? 

*Can I see the registration papers for all of your dogs? Can you explain the puppy's pedigree?

*When can I take the puppy home? Can I visit the puppy several times before taking her/him home? 

*What type of food are you currently feeding the puppy? Will you provide me with a week’s worth of food for the puppy?

*What kind of instructions will you provide me for when I take the puppy home?

*Are you USDA licensed?


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Here are a couple of websites on what to ask a breeder and what to look for in a breeder:
> - Good Breeder Check List
> - How To Buy A Puppy
> - How to Identify A Good Dog Breeder
> ...





> • How long have they been breeding Maltese?
> • What breeds do you have?
> 
> • How old are the puppies when they get to go to their new homes?
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I am new to this list. I have a 2 1/2 yr. old maltese that is the love of my life. I have been looking for a companion for her. I pulled up the list of brokers & puppymills on this forum to make sure that I had not talked with anyone on that list in my search for another maltese. You can imagine my shock to find my own families company listed as a broker!! I am writing to correct this info. Critter Crazy LLC in Virginia is not and never has been a puppy broker! We did have a store for 3 yrs (closed now) that sold pet supplies. We still sell doggy items online but I repeat we are not and never have been puppy brokers. When we had the store open we spent much of our time trying to educate customers about brokers ( we had several in our area) and puppymillers and why we DID NOT sell dogs, and why they should never buy a pup from any other pet store either. I have no clue how our name wound up on this list, their website does not offer a way to contact them through e-mail there is only an address to send them money so I will write them a letter to try to have them correct their list. In the meantime, if anyone wants to know what we sell you can go to our website <www.crittercrazypetstuff.com>. The only pups you will see there are some of our family members and trust me there is not enough money in the world to buy any of them. Thank you for allowing me to set the record straight.
Kissi's Mom


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I am new to this list. I have a 2 1/2 yr. old maltese that is the love of my life. I have been looking for a companion for her. I pulled up the list of brokers & puppymills on this forum to make sure that I had not talked with anyone on that list in my search for another maltese. You can imagine my shock to find my own families company listed as a broker!! I am writing to correct this info. Critter Crazy LLC in Virginia is not and never has been a puppy broker! We did have a store for 3 yrs (closed now) that sold pet supplies. We still sell doggy items online but I repeat we are not and never have been puppy brokers. When we had the store open we spent much of our time trying to educate customers about brokers ( we had several in our area) and puppymillers and why we DID NOT sell dogs, and why they should never buy a pup from any other pet store either. I have no clue how our name wound up on this list, their website does not offer a way to contact them through e-mail there is only an address to send them money so I will write them a letter to try to have them correct their list. In the meantime, if anyone wants to know what we sell you can go to our website <www.crittercrazypetstuff.com>. The only pups you will see there are some of our family members and trust me there is not enough money in the world to buy any of them. Thank you for allowing me to set the record straight.
> Kissi's Mom[/B]


I just saw this and I was so sorry to hear that you have been put on this list unfairly, have you spoken to Joe to correct this, I am sure he does not want any charactor defamation on hiis list.

God bless, Nedra


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

> Here are a couple of websites on what to ask a breeder and what to look for in a breeder:
> - Good Breeder Check List
> - How To Buy A Puppy
> - How to Identify A Good Dog Breeder
> ...





> • How long have they been breeding Maltese?
> • What breeds do you have?
> 
> • How old are the puppies when they get to go to their new homes?
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


I believe that one of the most important ways to tell if a breeder is reputable is to listen to the question that they ask you!!!! I ask so many questions and get to know the prospective buyer before I even consider selling them a puppy. I check references including their vet. I visit them when possible. If I don't feel that they will make a good home for a puppy, I don't let the puppy go. I know them so well. When I really feel good about them and they feel good about me, they come to visit the puppy. I do not believe in shipping puppies as a puppy is a lifetime comittment and should be the RIGHT PUPPY for you. I think that you should always see the puppy before purchasing it. I keep in touch with the people that purchase my puppies forever. Nothing bad has ever happened to any puppy that I have sold as they have gone to people where they are dearly loved. They bring their puppies back to see us. I have a list on the internet called Ga-Li Friends where people can write back and forth and to me and we all talk about the babies. It makes us so happy to know that they are thrilled witht the puppy or puppies. If you are interested in the type of things that we do, you can read my Testimonials on my web site. If a breeder is anxious to sell you a puppy and just collect your money, I don't think they care about their puppies. If that is true, then what kind of care and love do you think their Maltese have had?

Phyllis
Ga-Li Maltee


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

I just wanted to say thank you so much for this very useful information.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Wow.....thank you for that information.*



*As you all know Chloe was only 7 weeks old when I got her. I didnt know anything about the 12 week old rule - nothing. (She is now 10 years old)*



*But again you know Chloe's 'history' and I think she was glad to be out of the 'breeders' place.*



*The night I brought her home (not my doing but the breeder ringing me at 7.30pm and saying 'you want your dog, you had better come and get it now or I will get rid of 'it'!! I have to go out tomorrow and they are in the way




























!!!!'*



*So of course I went screaming over to her place and collected and paid in full for Chloe.*



*Sadly, all her brothers and sisters are now at Rainbow Bridge...





















*



*But I will file this information away for safe keeping.*



*Once again thank you*



*Hugs and gentle tail wags*





*Dede and the little sausage who is slowly recovering *


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*That is sad someone would say that about a dog. I am glad you were able to save Chloe and I feel really sad about her brothers and sisters. I know when I was on my search for a maltese, a few breeders contacted me and the other I contacted her because she was referred to me and I was the one asking questions. They answered my questions but did not ask me any. I know the two breeders on here I have talked too Ms.Tina and Ms. Becky asked great questions and we also had great communication, also Debbie, i dont think she is on here. I would recommend these breeders to anyone who ask me, they are wonderful.*


----------



## lovemaltese (Apr 8, 2008)

> I wonder if Joe could permanently pin your post to the top of this section? It's an excellent summary of all the information that has been posted here over the months, Kristi. It would be helpful for a potential buyer to be able to get this information without having to read through 6 months of postings.[/B]




What do you do if a breeder is supposed to be reputable but won't answer questions and gets snippy when asked? I have run into this and don't know what to do. Do I just ignore that I asked a legitimate question or do I keep pressing for answers. It is so frustrating. I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=65097
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are a reputable/responsible breeder and you asked in a respectful manner, and they do not answer. Walk away. Don't press for answers. Because you will never get them. This is one thing that I always try to press into people's minds that contact me. I tell them to ask questions, watch how they answer and to make sure they answer and don't beat around the bush and not answer. 

My program has just began and I have a long way to go. But this is something that I have been raised to believe and tell everyone that ask. JMHO


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> *That is sad someone would say that about a dog. I am glad you were able to save Chloe and I feel really sad about her brothers and sisters. I know when I was on my search for a maltese, a few breeders contacted me and the other I contacted her because she was referred to me and I was the one asking questions. They answered my questions but did not ask me any. I know the two breeders on here I have talked too Ms.Tina and Ms. Becky asked great questions and we also had great communication, also Debbie, i dont think she is on here. I would recommend these breeders to anyone who ask me, they are wonderful.*[/B]


Joy I am just now seeing this post and wanted to say thank you. I know that Tina would do the same if she saw it. So thank you for her also. :wub:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have read on other forums that some breeders find these questions insulting. I guess I can sorta understand their view especially if every single potential owner is calling with the same list of questions and they repeat it over and over again. I think the best way to contact a breeder is to be prepared with what you are looking for in a pet and what type of home you are able to provide. Let the breeder know and they will tell you if they have anything that suits your needs. Let the conversation flow naturally instead of bombarding them with questions - how long have you been breeding, what does your contract say .. etc etc. It just seems way too much. All those will be answered over time. I definetly DON'T recommend emailing the whole list of questions to any breeder.

I remember Jenny Siliski (the known Maltese Puppy Miller) used to send out a pre-crafted email addressing exactly those questions. She sends the same one to everyone that inquires. So you must question yourself if those questions are even useful if everyone konws what the right answer should be .. even if they don't do it. Heck, it sure fooled me when I was so naive and heard all the right answers.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I have read on other forums that some breeders find these questions insulting. I guess I can sorta understand their view especially if every single potential owner is calling with the same list of questions and they repeat it over and over again. I think the best way to contact a breeder is to be prepared with what you are looking for in a pet and what type of home you are able to provide. Let the breeder know and they will tell you if they have anything that suits your needs. Let the conversation flow naturally instead of bombarding them with questions - how long have you been breeding, what does your contract say .. etc etc. It just seems way too much. All those will be answered over time. I definetly DON'T recommend emailing the whole list of questions to any breeder.
> 
> I remember Jenny Siliski (the known Maltese Puppy Miller) used to send out a pre-crafted email addressing exactly those questions. She sends the same one to everyone that inquires. So you must question yourself if those questions are even useful if everyone konws what the right answer should be .. even if they don't do it. Heck, it sure fooled me when I was so naive and heard all the right answers.[/B]


This is wonderful advise. I had a pet person call me once with a list a mile long. And she stated at the end. You are not getting aggravated with me. I told her I had no reason too. That she had legitimate questions that she needed answers too. She then went on to say that everyone else had gotten short with her or would ask her in a hateful tone if there were any more questions. I told her that was the breeders she needed to stay away from. 

I also think it is in the tone you take with a breeder. If I have someone call me with an attitude or seems like one I myself get one. It is only human nature. 

Thank you for your post. Great advice and that is from a breeders view point.


----------

